# New old Norman day



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently was given this guitar after the passing of my father in law , who purchased it brand new back in the day. It's a 1979 Norman B50 , with a solid spruce top and solid maple back. The binding is a tortoise shell style material. It's a very nice sounding acoustic that is in basically like new condition. He never played it. It's something I will be able to cherish and enjoy !


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry for your father-in-law passing... And too bad he never played that Norman.
It is most probably linked to some memorable moments anyway, ain't it ?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your FIL, nice to receive something like that to remember him. Maybe you can pass that forward to a Grandchild?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet guitar and sweet story to tell about its provenance. Sorry about your father-in-law...I never had in-laws but I always imagine it's nice to have them...care for that guitar in his honour, that model can sound very good.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

That sure looks familiar. Original tuners? My aunt had mine (then my mother's) replaced after one exploded while tuning at a party. She had Gotohs installed. When I learned to play on it, the action was super high, I never knew the difference. After the bridge started to lift, I took it into Spaceman for a fix and a set up, I was amazed when I got it back. It plays like a Strat now, lol


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Love those norman guitars! I have a 2000 model that I play almost daily. Enjoy that guitar and think of the father in law when you play it.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys . It is something that will stay in the family. 
Tuners are original , and like Jay said , mine also had the bridge lifting. I fixed that and did a setup and it plays terrific .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have only played new Normans but have read posts by those that have one or picked one up and usually the comments are they they are very impressed with them. There is nothing wrong with the build quality and with the aging added to the instrument, it is certainly believable when someone says they sound excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------

